# ER coding



## umas86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,
  I am an EM coder. I am switching on to ER coding. Can somedbody help me out what is the basic differences between ER and EM. Is it in ER even if History & physical exam meets lower level, MDM goes for high we should go for high level.


----------



## kissie (Mar 28, 2012)

If you have a and expanded problem focus on HPI and EXAM, but your MDM is DETAILED, you would drop the detailed and choose the EXPANDED PROBLEM FOCUS level as in the ER you have to have 3 of 3 criteria met to level so you drop to the lowest. 

Hope this helps


----------



## umas86 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya thank u


----------

